
A Cold Take on IBM, Red Hat and Their Hybrid Cloud Hyperbole - akulkarni
http://www.platformonomics.com/2019/07/a-very-cold-take-on-ibm-red-hat-and-their-hybrid-cloud-hyperbole/
======
zubairq
Full disclosure , I work at Red Hat, but IBM buying red hat is a big deal.
Just go back 40 years and IBM vs Microsoft. Microsoft bought QDos (which
became windows). Now IBM bought red hat, which has openshift and is the
leading cloud OS

~~~
cloudwalker
Why is it a big deal? (beyond the debt IBM incurred) How is RHEL the "leading
cloud OS" when the big clouds don't use it? Why does the OS matter at all in
the cloud? Are you actually arguing that the Microsoft OS history will somehow
repeat with IBM-Red Hat?

~~~
zubairq
Yes, exactly that. IBM has the chance now to repeat history with the tables
turned in IBMs favor

~~~
cloudwalker
How does that happen being "assume a miracle"?

